# MO-RA 3 welche lüfter/kabel



## wheeler (23. Juni 2012)

*MO-RA 3 welche lüfter/kabel*

Hi,
für mein nächstes projekt wollte ich mir nen mora 3 gönnen.wollte ihn an der aussenseite des neuen cases besfestigen,wobei sich mir aber immer diverse fragen stellen:


Wie wird der mora am case befestigt
wo werden die lüfter besfestig,damit er genug luft ziehen kann.
woher genau zieht der mora seine luft
was brauche ich alles ,um den mora an gehäuse zu flanschen
brauch ich ne schnellkupplung,oder die nur,wenn ich den mora abmachen möchte (will ich nicht)
gibt es was zu kaufen,das man den mora "klappen" kann?
muss es ein mora sein,oder kann es auch ein phobya sein?
das wärs fürs erste
danke für eventuelle problemlöser.​


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Die meisten Fragen kannst du dir selber beantworten.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn du ein Mora3 an die Seiten wand deines Gehäuses anbringen willst, musst du folgendes beachten:

-Min 3cm abstand zur Gehäuse wand wegen der Luft.
- die Lüfter so anbringen, dass sie an die Gehäusewand blasen (etwas kühler)
- oder weg vom Gehäuse, damit es nicht so erwärmt wird.

zur Befestigung:
- entsprechend lange Schrauben und passende Abstandshülsen (min 3cm lang) ,so hab ich es
- iventuell standfüße da der Mora mit wasser an die 7-8kg kommt (kipp gefahr)
- iventuelle Lüfter Blende (9x120 bzw 4x180)

schnell Kopplungen braucht man bei einer Befestigung am Gehäuse nicht, nur passende Durchführung für die Schleuche, wenn nicht schon vorhanden.

Und ja es geht auch ein Nova. Ist ca. 2k wärmer als der Mora3.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> - die Lüfter so anbringen, dass sie an die Gehäusewand blasen (etwas kühler)
> - oder weg vom Gehäuse, damit es nicht so erwärmt wird.


 
Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es aber auch nicht. Ich würde sie vom Gehäuse wegpusten lassen, sonst ist es im Gehäuse etwas wärmer.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. Juni 2012)

Einz wüsste ich noch.
Passende aussparungen machen in die Gehäusewand. Und so das Gehäusetemp. runter senken.
Was für mich persönlich nicht vom Hocker haut.
Phobya hat glaub so ein Gehäuse?


----------



## wheeler (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

danke,
das ist ja schonmal ein anfang.auf diversen bildern,konnte man nämlich nie einen wirklichen spalt zwischen mora und case sehen.
die durchführung case zum mora.wie macht man die am besten,das sie a.) natürlich gut aussieht, und b.) nicht scheuert?
welche einlass auslass philosophy ist am bewertesten.soll heissen...wo macht man am besten dein einlass/auslass?


----------



## Combi (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

es gibt extra montageschienen für den mora 3.
und extra lüfterrahmen,damit es gut aussieht...findeste alles bei aquatuning auf der site..


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Juni 2012)

Einlass unten, Außlass Oben, ist dann einfacher zu entlüften


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

UNd die Schlauchführung nicht vergessen, da gibt es welche im Gehäuse (gummierte Löcher) oder Erweiterungskartenstecker.

Ich würde Standfüße nehmen. Keine Gehäusemontage.

Warum ein MORA?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (24. Juni 2012)

Standfüße würde ich als zusatz nehmen, damit die kippgefahr vermieden wird. Und ambesten den Mora soweit unten wie möglich montieren, wegem Schwerpunkt.

Der TE möchte ja den Radiator am Gehäuse haben, damit alls eine Einheit ist.

Wegen den Durchführungen, an fast jedem neuen Case sind min. 2Durchgänge mit Gummi geschützt. Wenn es aber gut aussehen soll würde ich Shotts nehmen. Und an der entsprechenden Gehäusewand die Bohrungen machen.
Sieht, meines erachtens besser aus, da kürzerer Schlauch und man kann es besser Verlegen.


----------



## wheeler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

@research: mora da ich jetzt ne interne lösung habe (tagebuch) und mein neues projekt soll halt ne externe haben. und was sind erweiterungskartenstecker?

@combi: extra montageschienen? hab ich eigentlich noch nie gesehen,muss ich mal schauen. das mit der blende wusste ich schon

@walzerdeluxe: diese durchführungen sind doch aber meist hinten,oder? sieht das nicht bischen "schief" aus,wenn ich die schläuche hinten rausführe,und dann zum radi gehe? ich wollte ja eigentlich durch die seitenwand gehen,und da fragte ich mich halt,wie das am besten zu bewerkstelligen ist.


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

*sich einklink*

könnte man nicht sogar die Lüfter in die Gehäuse Wand setzen und den Mora davor? so das die Luft zum Kühlen vorher einmal durchs Gehäuse gesogen wird (oder umgekehrt erst durch den Mora dann ins Gehäuse)?

So hätten man gleich einen Luftstrom für HDDs, MB und so weiter...

ich mach das im Moment fast so, ein Teil der Luft die durch die Kühler geht wird ins Gehäuse gedrückt was einfach alles andere mitkühlt...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Die Überlegung hatte ich auch schon, allerdings muss man auch bedenken, wenn die Faulheit siegt, dann ist es immer einfacher 4-8 Löcher zu bohren und das Ding festzuschrauben, wie wenn man gleich ein riesiges Loch ausschneidet, ansonsten gefällt mir die Idee auch 

Wegen der Seitenwand, die Schläuche durchführen, da würde ich es mir einfach machen und solchen Kantenschutz dazu kaufen , die Schläuche sind dann geschützt und du sparst dir auch noch arbeit die Kanten bei eventuellen Lackabplatzern neu machen zu müssen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Kantenschutz 1-2mm Meterware schwarz Kantenschutz 1-2mm Meterware schwarz 38100


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Like this: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Zubehr


----------



## MClolwut (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



DOcean schrieb:


> *sich einklink*
> 
> könnte man nicht sogar die Lüfter in die Gehäuse Wand setzen und den Mora davor? so das die Luft zum Kühlen vorher einmal durchs Gehäuse gesogen wird (oder umgekehrt erst durch den Mora dann ins Gehäuse)?
> 
> ...


 
Hier muss ich mich mal ganz kurz einklinken.
Zum einen nimmt ein normales ATX-Board bereits mindestens 2/3 des Platzes weg wo Luft durchströmen müsste, zum anderen müsste man nicht nur in die Seitenwand ein Loch borhen, sondern auch noch ziemlich am Mainboard-Tray rumwerkeln da da meist ausser KM öffnungen alles zu ist. Dann wäre noch die Frage des zwecks, angewärmte Luft ins Gehäuse pusten oder angewärmte Luft durch den Radi. Wie das letztendlich auf dem Tacho der Temperatur aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber rein Obligatorisch würde ich weder noch machen.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht ganz!

Beim Mora sind 4 Stck. Abstandshalter bei, ich glaube 3-4cm lang. Da kann man 4 Löcher (5mm) in die Seitenwand bohren und gut. Die Lüfter dann an die Aussenseite vom Mora (logisch). Wie du die Anschlüsse legst, musst da natürlich selber wissen. Gedanken darfst du dir darüber machen, wie du die Schläuche aus dem Gehäuse zum Mora bekommst, entweder bohrst du selber große Löcher (ca. 20mm, Stufenbohrer ist sehr hilfreich und denk dabei an deine Sicherheit) für Schottverschraubungen oder du nimmst vorhandene Schlauchdurchführungen. 

Die Lüfter würde ich so montieren, dass sie die Luft vom Gehäuse wegpusten, denn so bleibt das Gehäuse ca. 3-5°c kühler (in meinem Fall).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was du prüfen solltest, ob das Gehäuse nachher auch von allein steht, oder ob du noch ne Art Stütze brauchst, damit es nicht umfällt. Mora ink. Wasser wiegt nachher ca. 8Kg (die immer zur Seite ziehen).


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Gefärbtes KW kondensiert farblos aus, unschön.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



Research schrieb:


> Gefärbtes KW kondensiert farblos aus, unschön.





hier ist nur drin was drin sein muss. Da ist weder Farbmittel drin oder irgendwas anderes zum färben. Einfach destilliertes Wasser und Frostschutz. Fertig. Wenigstens wird mir nichts dicht gesetzt


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Das Wasser im AGB sieht durch das Gehäuse dunkelblau aus. In den Schläuchen blassblau.

Warum Frostschutz?


----------



## 1821984 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Damit es nicht friert!!! Powered by Mora3

Nein im ernst, Frostschutz dient dazu, dass Bakterien sich nicht vermehren können und daraus kein Feuchtbiotop entsteht und es verhindert auch das sich verschindene Metalle gegenseitig zersetzten!!! Oder warum kippen das manche Leute in ihr Auto. Bestimmt nicht nur, damits im Winter auch noch funktioniert.


----------



## empty (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Damit es nicht friert!!! Powered by Mora3
> 
> Nein im ernst, Frostschutz dient dazu, dass Bakterien sich nicht vermehren können und daraus kein Feuchtbiotop entsteht und es verhindert auch das sich verschindene Metalle gegenseitig zersetzten!!! Oder warum kippen das manche Leute in ihr Auto. Bestimmt nicht nur, damits im Winter auch noch funktioniert.



ÄÄÄ nein, Frostschutz ist drin da es Korrosionsinhibitoren enthält und man genau keine Korrosionsprodukte im Kreislauf haben will. Bakterien/Algen könnten sich bei der ganzen Cu-Ionen konzentration nicht bilden. Gefährliches Halbwissen mein junger Padawan.

Stell den MoRa neben das Gehäuse auf die Standfüsse + 2 Schnellkupplungen, dein Rücken wird es dir danken bei nächsten LAN


----------



## 1821984 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



empty schrieb:


> ÄÄÄ nein, Frostschutz ist drin da es Korrosionsinhibitoren enthält und man genau keine Korrosionsprodukte im Kreislauf haben will. Bakterien/Algen könnten sich bei der ganzen Cu-Ionen konzentration nicht bilden. Gefährliches Halbwissen mein junger Padawan.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, was ich anderes geschrieben habe, dann ist ja gut?
Nur weil ich nicht gleich mit Fachwörtern um mich werfe, heißt das noch nicht das ich nicht weis warum man das da rein kippt. Sonst bräuchte ich das bei meinem Auto ja auch nur im Winter wenns einfach nur das einfrieren verhindern soll aber der Hauptgrund ist halt, dass sehr oft verschiedene Metalle verbaut sind und diese sich nicht gegenseitig auffressen sollen. 

Ich denke man sollte es immer so erklären, dass das auch einer versteht, der nicht im 5 Semester studiert



empty schrieb:


> Stell den  MoRa neben das Gehäuse auf die Standfüsse + 2 Schnellkupplungen, dein  Rücken wird es dir danken bei nächsten LAN



Da er den Mora3 an ja explezieht an Gehäuse schrauben will, denke ich doch, dass der gute weiß das er damit nicht jeden Monat auf ne LAN rennen sollte. Immer diese Besserwisser
Bist auch so einer, der nach dem Sinn von mehreren Pumpen fragt oder?


----------



## wheeler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

PEACE!!
wenn ihr euch fetzen wollt,dann bitte per PM
auf lans geh ich schon lange nimmer.wenn gott gewollt haette,das wird unsere pc´s rummschleppen,hätte er ne griff dran gemacht.

mir ging es auch um das wie.case/lüfter/Mora   oder case/mora/lüfter.letzteres ist ja wohl eher treffend,das wusste ich nicht.der abstand der durch die mitgelieferten hülsen erreicht wird,ist der ausreichend?
@1821984

Danke für die bilder.da kann ich mal gut sehen,wie die schläuche nach aussen geführt werden können.auch das mit dem AGB ist ne idee die ich schonmal gesehen habe,und auch favorisiere.
wie sieht das bei dir it der kabelführung der lüfter aus? wie hast du das gemacht,das es auch noch gut aussieht?? kannst du davon vieleicht ein bild reinsetzten,denn eine blende nutzt du ja nicht,oder?

vom gewicht her sollte es eigentlich gehen,da es ein LIAN-Li case werden wird


----------



## MClolwut (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



wheeler schrieb:


> PEACE!!
> wenn ihr euch fetzen wollt,dann bitte per PM
> auf lans geh ich schon lange nimmer.wenn gott gewollt haette,das wird unsere pc´s rummschleppen,hätte er ne griff dran gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Hey,

um mal ein wenig Werbung für ihn zu machen, lies sein Tagebuch! Das ist Bombe und beantwortet auch deine Fragen. 
Ausserdem hast du das gleiche vor wie ich.


----------



## wheeler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

ich stelle ja niemanden modderqualitäten in frage
wie..ich habe das selbe vor wie du?


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Juni 2012)

Ja der Abstand reicht, hab selber auch nur diese abstandshülsen am MoRa und hab die Lüfter auf das Gehäuse blasend. (bei mir eh Wurscht wegen Gehäuse temps, hab alles außer den Speicher unter Wasser)


----------



## empty (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Nein im ernst, Frostschutz dient dazu, dass Bakterien sich nicht vermehren können und daraus kein Feuchtbiotop entsteht


 
Nuff said! Genau das passiert eben nicht. Reagier nicht gleich so betüpft wir wollen hier alle unser Wissen verbessern und das stimmt einfach nicht!


----------



## 1821984 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



empty schrieb:


> Reagier nicht gleich so betüpft wir wollen hier alle unser Wissen verbessern und das stimmt einfach nicht!



Ja manchmal bin ich ne Zicke, aber mal im ernst, warum sollte man es sonst da rein kippen?
Ja es kann auch funktionieren, wenn man nur destelliertes Wasser drin hat aber besser ist es wenn man einen Schutz hat, der, falls verschiedene Metalle zum Einsatz kommen, dass Zersetzten verhindert. Das sich da dann keine Bakterien mehr bilden ist halt der Bonus wegen der Chemie. Hauptgrund bleibt aber das Thema mit den verschiedenen Metallen. Das mit dem besseren Flussverhalten oder einer geringen Schmierwirkung lasse ich mal außen vor.

Falls ich hier falsch liegen sollte, bitte ich herzlich um Aufklärung warum das viele andere User in ihre Kreisläufe kippen.

PS: Ich finde es schrecklich, wenn man sagt, dass ein anderer falsch liegt aber selbst nicht die einfachste Erklärung mal eben tippen kann.



wheeler schrieb:


> Danke für die bilder.da kann ich mal gut  sehen,wie die schläuche nach aussen geführt werden können.auch das mit  dem AGB ist ne idee die ich schonmal gesehen habe,und auch favorisiere.
> wie  sieht das bei dir it der kabelführung der lüfter aus? wie hast du das  gemacht,das es auch noch gut aussieht?? kannst du davon vieleicht ein  bild reinsetzten,denn eine blende nutzt du ja nicht,oder?



Die ganzen Lüfterkabel habe ich durch eine weiteres Loch in der Seitenwand ins Gehäuse gelegt. Dieses Loch ist hinter dem Mora3. Meine Gehäuse dort aber auch eine Öffnung für ein Lüfter (80mm) die halt Zweckentfremdet wurde. Andere bauen sich aber teilweise extra Kabel mit Stecker und Buchse weil das natürlich nochmal besser aussieht aber das war mir zu viel des guten.

So sieht es bei mir aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Ich könnte noch einmal zusammen zitieren was ich geschrieben habe um dir zu zeigen das ich bereits das gefragte beantwortet habe aber ich probiere es noch einmal sauber.

Auf die Frage warum man das Kühlmittel mit Frostschutzmittel fürs Auto versetzt gibt es entgegen deiner Behauptung nur einen Grund (wie du selber richtig festgestellt aber falsch mit deinem Wissen kombiniert hast) und zwar die Korrosion in einem Multimetall-Kreislauf zu verhindern. Bzw. zu hemmen.
Das ist wohl der einzig funktionale Grund. An Effekte wie die verminderte Wärmekapazität oder Oberflächenspannung des Kühlwassers etc. wollen wir uns hier nicht ereifern (da gibt es noch viel viel mehr).

Aber wir stellen fest, das noch nie ein Bio-Befall bei einer Wasserkühlung festgestellt wurde (da gab es mal von einem Biologen verschiedene Abstriche bei WaKü ohne und mit Kühlmittel, zu meiner Schande ist mir die Referenz abhanden können. Notfall können hier aktive Mikrobiologie-Moderatoren mein Postulat unterstützen, falls du mir nicht glaubst) hauptsächlich weil eine Wasserkühlung auch mit Diffusion durch die Schläuche ein anaerobes System bildet und die Nahrung fehlt. Ganz zu schweigen das Kupfer ein super Wasserreiniger ist, da es (wie in meinem ersten Post geschrieben) höchst giftig ist für aqua-Lebenswesen. Ergo tötet unsere Kupferplatten schon alle Bakterien/Algen etc. -> Kein Biobefall.

Wenn du schreibst: "dass Bakterien sich nicht vermehren können" ist das einfach falsch, aus verschiedenen Gründen! Das ist das Halbwissen das es gilt zu korrigieren. Zum anderen was chemisch passiert (obacht, das hat alles noch nicht viel mit Chemie sonder mit Bio zu tun) gibt es ein Treat (von mir) -> Wasserkühlung was passiert chemisch. Suchen, finden, lesen, begreifen.

BTT:

Damit ich auch noch einmal was dazu beitrage: Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle das mit dem anschrauben wirklich überlegen. Ich finde der MoRa ist so ein nobles schönes Ding das sieht für sich schon extrem edel aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*



empty schrieb:


> Auf die Frage warum man das Kühlmittel mit  Frostschutzmittel fürs Auto versetzt gibt es entgegen deiner Behauptung  nur einen Grund (wie du selber richtig festgestellt aber falsch mit  deinem Wissen kombiniert hast) und zwar die Korrosion in einem  Multimetall-Kreislauf zu verhindern. Bzw. zu hemmen.
> Das ist wohl der einzig funktionale Grund.



Ich habe nie was anderes Behauptet. Vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Das mit den Bakterien ist ein schöne Aufklärung, auf die ich anhand des Kupfers auch wirklich allein hätte kommen können aber so ist das halt. Hauptgrund ist und bleibt aber ersteres.

Ich denke das in deinem Thread greift aber für die meisten etwas weit vor. Ich selbst bin nach ein paar Sätzen dort wieder ausgestiegen, weil Bio noch nie ganz so meine stärke war. Ich habs eher mit Autos usw. Aber warum ich etwas genervt war ist halt wie so oft die Situation, dass jemand was anderes behauptet aber keine richtige Erklärung abgibt. Ich hoffe das ist nachvollziehbar?

Viel schlimmer finde ich aber, dass du in einem Thread, in dem es um was ganz anderes geht, so eine Diskusion los brichst. Denn einfach einen Satz wie "Blaues Wasser aber farblose Kondensation, schlimm" kann man auch nicht so stehen lassen. In welchen Zusammenhang gehört zu den Fragen des TE? 
Das da eine etwas komische Antwort kommt, nun ja mich selbst würde es nicht wundern. Für mich gibts andere Sachen die viel schlimmer sind 
(zugemüllte Autos, Schuhe im Teppenhaus, Besserwisser mit erhobener Nase und Leute die bei jeder Kleinigkeit nach dem Sinn fragen).


----------



## ludscha (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

Ich habe meinen MORA 3 so ans Case gedübelt 

Den Mora hab ich so ans Gehäuse angebracht, das ich Ihn ein-und aushängen kann.

Und sehr WICHTIG:

Solltest Du vorhaben es so zu machen wie ich, musst du Beachten das das Case fest am Boden steht , da durch das Gewicht des Mora (montiert und gefüllt) die Sache leicht kippen kann.

Benutzt wurden zum Befestigen: 4x GW-Nieten 5mm, 8x KF-Scheiben 5x 20 mm, 4x SS-Muttern + 4x Normale Muttern, 4x Imbusschraube 5x20 mm

Um den Kreislauf evtl. schnell zerlegen zu können habe ich zwei Koolance-Schnellkupplungen verbaut.

Und zum Schluß:

Mit dem zu kühlendem Wasser unten in den MORA rein und oben raus, nennt sich Zwangskühlung !!!!

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## wheeler (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 und dann?*

sodele

meinen mora-3 hab ich jetzt,nun frag ich mich,welche (lautlose) küfter sind die besten/günstigsten.da ich ja 9 stück davon brauche sollen die mir ja finanziell nicht das letzte hemd kosten
auch würde es mich interessieren,wie ich die 9 lüfter an meinen aquaero bekomme.reichen die kabel eigentlich? ich denke mal ich brauche y-adapter,und verlängerungen,oder nicht?


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MO-RA 3 welche lüfter/kabel*

nimmst 3 X Y Kabel 1 auf 3 mit Verlängerung die passen auch gut ans AE 4 oder 5. Lüfter ist nicht leicht jeder hat da andere Ansichten. Ich habe Lüfter, die ein sehr hohes Luftvolumen schaufeln dabei aber nicht über 800rpm machen. Aber das ist eh eine andere Sache, bei mir läuft alles semipassiv, wegen sehr leise sonst Probleme.


----------



## m3ntry (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: MO-RA 3 welche lüfter/kabel*

Hi, ich klink mich auch mal ein. Hab zwar jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber den Großteil überflogen.

Biobefall:
Also ich betreibe meine Wakü seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren nur mit destiliertem Wasser und konnte bis jetzt noch nichts derartiges feststellen. 
Einzig und allein ist das Kupfer im Cpu-block oxidiert, was sich aber nicht auf die Kühlleistung ausgewirkt hat. Ob es mit Frostschutz auch oxidiert wäre, weiß ich nicht.
Der Gpu-block aus Nickel sieht noch aus, wie am ersten Tag.

Montage des Mora:
Also ich kann dir nur davon abraten, den am Seitenteil zu montieren.
Habe selbst einen so montiert und es ist wirklich eine Qual, den Rechner zu bewegen.
Je nach dem, was du für ein Gehäuse hast, kann das Ganze auch ziemlich wackelig werden.
Bei mir wird es durch ein Gegengewicht in Form des Silentstar stabilisiert, welcher ca. 2 kg auf die Wage bringt.
Sonst würde er schon bei dem kleinsten Stoß umkippen.
Kannst ja mal auf meinem Sysprofile vorbeischauen, da findest du auch Bilder.

Lüfter:
_Relativ_ billige und leise:
http://geizhals.de/368805

Die hier hab ich auf meinem 360er:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...1201-17-dB-A-1200-U-min---120x120x25mm--.html

Sind zwar ultra-billig, aber auf 7V noch hörbar. Zwar nicht wirklich störend, aber hörbar halt.
5V hab ich noch nicht getestet.
_EDIT_: Mit 12V ziemlich laut übrigens.


----------



## wheeler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: MO-RA 3 welche lüfter/kabel*

@m3ntry

die lüfter habe ich auch schon verbaut,und werde ich auch weiter nehmen.
ich hatte/habe  vor den mora ans case zu "dübeln".allein weil ich ihn nicht bewegen werde,und auch erstmal schauen will,ob er wirklich kppgefährdet ist.
mal schauen,wie ich das mit den kabeln mache,ne lüfterabdeckung ist aber schon pflicht,oder?


----------



## m3ntry (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: MO-RA 3 welche lüfter/kabel*



wheeler schrieb:


> @m3ntry
> ne lüfterabdeckung ist aber schon pflicht,oder?


 
Naja pflicht nicht wirklich. Ich hab keine. Natürlich siehts mit besser aus.
Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------

